

South Park in CSS3 - dmuino
http://www.wagon-bertrand.fr/southParkCSS3/index.html

======
omgmog
Looks nice, but instead of using dreamweaver MM_ javascript functions to
show/hide layers, why not use PURE css :hover?

Something like:

#stan #stanTeteOeilGaucheToucheTrait { display:none; } #stan:hover
#stanTeteOeilGaucheToucheTrait { display:block; }

and so on for each bit you are toggling, or even group the toggled layers into
one div and show/hide that on hover:

#stan .toggledLayers { display:none; } #stan:hover .toggledLayers {
display:block; }

Would reduce the amount of redundant code :)

(hope yc doesn't destroy my comment)

